# Guy converts cab of truck into a camper



## Matt Derrick (Oct 19, 2014)

Found this on stumbleupon here: http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1MHpXL
*
If you've always wanted a camper but have never been able to afford one, then here's an idea that may inspire you. Have you ever thought of building one yourself? Well that's exactly what Redditor tylerthompson21 did. He turned an old truck into an adventure machine! With a month of hard work, dedication and several different materials, he built his very own DIY adventure truck. This awesome truck has everything you could possibly need for a fun road trip by yourself or with a friend. There's a huge pull out drawer for storing all of your belongings, which also doubles up as a table! Above the drawer there is a flat surface which holds a mattress so you can catch your forty winks at night time. Speakers have been installed so you can party wherever you are and these are powered by extra batteries which have been cleverly hidden. Doesn't it just sound amazing! Check out the pictures below of the step-by-step process for his awesome project.*

*The frame for the pull out drawer.*






_tylerthompson21_

*The frame has been bolted together with angle iron to allow easy removal.*





_tylerthompson21_

*Skateboard bearings are used for the drawer slides.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The drawer slide consists of a 1×1 tubing.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The drawer gets installed.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The drawer has compartments and a lockable handle which is designed for truck boxes.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The right forward hatch to hold a battery.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The back left hatch which is perfect for storage.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The tuck box lock.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The latch.*





_tylerthompson21_

*A lock to secure the drawer.*





_tylerthompson21_

*Latches to prevent the drawer from sliding.*





_tylerthompson21_

*Water sealant is used on the frame.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The hatch covers and drawer dividers get two coats of varnish.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The back of the lock is covered with scrap metal.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The battery.*





_tylerthompson21_






*The battery has a power inverter and USB ports.*





_tylerthompson21_

*Swiveling LED light bars.*





_tylerthompson21_

*Speakers are installed in the back.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The drawer pulled out which doubles up as a table.*





_tylerthompson21_

*The finished product looks amazing! Plenty of space for storing everything you need for an adventure.*





_tylerthompson21_


----------



## Art101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fn Awesomeness


----------



## DesertRat (Oct 20, 2014)

Inspiring! I may have to try this. I just happen to own a full size truck...


----------



## Odin (Oct 21, 2014)

That is kinda tight... for a setup in a tight space... lol. I like it. 
This is why I like that Cheaprvliving website... they have a lot of examples of setting up different types of vehicles. Although I have not been on there lately.


----------

